# Nightstalkers 08



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Please visit this web site to see our haunt from this year.
nightstalkers video pictures by ucantseeus - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid294.photobucket.com/albums/mm82/ucantseeus/halloween08/nightstalkers%20video/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@mm82/ucantseeus/halloween08/nightstalkers%20video/nightstalkerspromo


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

The one where the kids ran forward and then the other guy jumped out and they all fell to the ground like dominos was priceless


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

that was our jason room. five glow in the dark jason masks and two actors with the masks on. inferred light and camera. had a great time with it.


----------

